# POS App



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I need a basic cash register app for Ipad I want to be able to use to deduct stock from my stock balances and use for cash transactions only, nothing overly complicated and really drawing a blank, any suggestions for Ipad? I use paper stock sheets and my stock is digitally monitored so I have to double check stock Vs sales manually and keep tabs on it abd want to find a more effective way of doing it 

Any of you lot able to help


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

This one should do it for you

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/point-of-sale/id421352038?mt=8


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

My wife uses "On Shelf"


----------

